# Teich beschatten und belüften



## Laro (9. Mai 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

in den letzten tagen stieg die Temperatur ja nun sehr stark an und ich merke natürlich wie das Wasser immer grüner wird.

Die Temperatur des Teiches steigt natürlich an da er vollsonnig liegt. Ich habe das mal in der Überwachungskamera kontrolliert und sehe das die Sonne dort von 11 Uhr bis Abends um 18 Uhr drauf "brennt".

Zudem liegt der "Wasserfall" auch zur hälfte in der Sonne. Den werde ich aber noch mit großen Felsen zudecken.

Die Pflanzen sind ja erst am Wachsen. 3 Seerosen habe ich auch drin aber die Wachsen ja nun erst. Und ich möchte vermeiden das sich der Teich überhitzt.

Ich habe mir nun Ein Sonnensegel bestellt damit sich der Teich nicht zur sehr aufheizt.

Sollte ich nun noch zusätzlich belüften ? Wenn ja mit welcher Membranen (Habe ich hier im Forum gelesen) sollte ich da nehmen ?


----------



## Laro (9. Mai 2016)

Aktuell gemessen : 20.9 Grad. In 50 cm Tiefe.

Eure Meinung zum o.g. Thema würde mich wirklich interessieren...


----------



## Tinky (9. Mai 2016)

Hallo, 
Wenn Du die Möglichkwit hast den Teich mit einem Sonnensegel zu beschatten dann ist das sicher positiv. Die Wassertemperatur wird natürlich zum Sommer hin dennoch steigen.
Mein Teich ist von 8-19 Uhr voll in der Sonne.
Ich beschatte ihn nicht.
Im Juli und August mache ich wirklich wöchentlich Wasserwechsel. Pumpe dazu ca 1/4 ab und fülle mit frischem Wasser auf. Den Fischen scheint es zu gefallen- die stellen sich voll in den Strahl.
Musst vielleicht mal prüfen ob der Wasserfall als "Heizung" wirkt wenn das Wasser über die erhitzen Steine fliesst.
Eine. Sprudelstein hänge ich sporadisch in den Teich. Den mögen die Fische aber nicht .
Miss doch mal den Sauerstoffgehalt.
Ich persönlich finde Wasserwechsel im effektivsten
Lg


----------



## Laro (9. Mai 2016)

Danke für deine Antwort und die Tipps.

Mit was messe ich denn den Sauerstoffgehalt ?


----------



## jule (9. Mai 2016)

Hallo Laro, 

auch ich habe letztes Jahr eine Frage zum Sonnensegel gestellt, weil mich interessiert hat, wie andere das handhaben bzw. installieren. Viele Antworten kamen aber nicht, in einigen Dokus sieht man sie aber. Musst dich vielleicht auch mal durchklicken 

Ich habe auf jeden Fall dann ein Sonnensegel gekauft und mit Bambusstäben und an der Schaukel als "Behelfslösung" fest gemacht... dieses Jahr werde ich mal schauen, was es an Möglichkeiten gibt, noch ist es nicht so heiß und in den kommenden Tagen soll es wieder deutlich kühler werden... 

Am Bachlauf habe ich zwei große Büsche gesetzt, die ihn dieses Jahr voll beschatten werden, denn sonst liegen bei uns auch sowohl Bachlauf als auch Teich ab spätem Vormittag in der vollen Sonne. 

Sauerstoff lasse ich im Handel bestimmen, dazu fülle ich Teichwasser in ein Schraubverschlussglas (unter Wasser schließen) und fahre es sofort hin. Zu uns in den Tierfachmarkt kommen immer wieder auch die Vertreter der Herstellerfirmen des Teichzubehörs (letztes Jahr 3 x). Die messen es mit Elektroden, was natürlich genauer ist. Sicher gibt es aber auch dazu Testsets für den "Hausgebrauch".


----------



## Laro (9. Mai 2016)

Danke, dann werde ich auch mal Wasser ins Geschäft tragen. 

Ja, habe das gesehen und Aufgrund der mageren Antworten die Frage neu gestellt.

Die Bambus Lösung finde ich gut und werde es vermutlich auch so lösen und den Bachlauf mit Felsen überdachen.


----------



## Teich4You (9. Mai 2016)

Nimm eine kleine V30 und ein paar Sprudelsteine. Aber warum willst du belüften? Gegen die Algen hilft das nicht.


----------



## Laro (9. Mai 2016)

Ja, gegen die Algen hilft es nicht das stimmt und da hast du recht.

Mir gehts darum das die Fische genug Sauerstoff bekommen. Will da nichts falsch machen


----------



## Alfii147 (9. Mai 2016)

Laro schrieb:


> Aktuell gemessen : 20.9 Grad. In 50 cm Tiefe.
> 
> Eure Meinung zum o.g. Thema würde mich wirklich interessieren...



Die Temperatur hätte ich auch gerne, bin derzeit bei 17.4 Grad.
Ich habe einen Hochteich, dort ist an der vorderen kurzen Seite eine Halterung für einen Sonnenschirm befestigt.
Der Sonnenschirm hat eine Spannweite von 3 x 3 Meter & ist in der Neigung einstellbar.

Sonnensegel wurde auch mal gespannt, ist bei Sturm und Wind aber immer so eine Sache.
Wird nun für's Kaninchen Gehege benutzt, dort lässt sich das ganze besser/sicherer befestigen.


Sauerstoffpumpe: http://www.kois.de/aquaforte-Hi-Flow-V-10 (als Beispiel - deiner Teichgröße anpassen)


----------



## Laro (9. Mai 2016)

Meine 20 grad hättest du gerne ? 

Um so höher umso weniger Sauerstoff. Oder wie meintest du deine aussage ?


----------



## muh.gp (9. Mai 2016)

Gegen Sauerstoffmangel kannst du belüften, aber um den Fischen (vor allem Koi) ein optimales Umfeld zu schaffen, sind Wassertemperaturen über 20 Grad unverzichtbar. Je länger die Temperatur in diesem Bereich ist, umso besser...


----------



## Laro (10. Mai 2016)

Ok. Ich habe zwar keine Koi's da mein Teich dafür zu klein ist aber dann weiß ich das nun auch. 

Den Fischen scheint es aber gut zu gehen da sie jeden morgen kräftig am balzen sind.


----------



## Laro (10. Mai 2016)

So, heute früh sind es derzeit 17,9 Grad Temperatur sinkt derzeit immer weiter ab. Habe noch keine Beschattung gemacht da das Segel noch unterwegs ist. Die Temperaturmessung findet derzeit in 40 cm permanent statt.

Die Daten kann ich per Handy einsehen und daraus sehe ich das seit gestern Abend um 20 Uhr die Temperatur von 21 auf derzeit 17,9 Grad gefallen ist.


----------



## Teich4You (10. Mai 2016)

Die Goldfische sind relativ robust. Die Schwankungen wirst du bei dem Volumen kaum vermeiden können.


----------



## mickeymuc (10. Mai 2016)

Ich habe in meinen Miniteich einen Oxydator gestellt, es gibt auch ein großes Modell für Teiche. Ich bilde mir ein dass das Wasser seitdem deutlich sauberer ist. Man muss halt regelmäßig Peroxid nachfüllen, treibt aber auch kein Kohlendioxid aus.
Bestimmt findest Du bei der Suche im Forum oder Netz noch viele Erfahrungen. Ich habe in meinem Miniteich (500l) einen Oxydator A, für größere Teiche gibt es aber einen großen (vielleicht haißt der Oxydator W?).
p.s. wenn Du bei dem großen online-Versender A**zon mal die Bewertungen durchliest wäre das vllt. echt was für Dich.


----------



## troll20 (10. Mai 2016)

Laro schrieb:


> So, heute früh sind es derzeit 17,9 Grad Temperatur sinkt derzeit immer weiter ab. Habe noch keine Beschattung gemacht da das Segel noch unterwegs ist. Die Temperaturmessung findet derzeit in 40 cm permanent statt.
> 
> Die Daten kann ich per Handy einsehen und daraus sehe ich das seit gestern Abend um 20 Uhr die Temperatur von 21 auf derzeit 17,9 Grad gefallen ist.


Hallo Laro, kannst du deine Temperatur - Messmethode evtl. in einem separaten Trend vorstellen?


----------



## troll20 (10. Mai 2016)

mickeymuc schrieb:


> Ich habe in meinen Miniteich einen Oxydator gestellt, es gibt auch ein großes Modell für Teiche. Ich bilde mir ein dass das Wasser seitdem deutlich sauberer ist. Man muss halt regelmäßig Peroxid nachfüllen, treibt aber auch kein Kohlendioxid aus.
> Bestimmt findest Du bei der Suche im Forum oder Netz noch viele Erfahrungen. Ich habe in meinem Miniteich (500l) einen Oxydator A, für größere Teiche gibt es aber einen großen (vielleicht haißt der Oxydator W?).
> p.s. wenn Du bei dem großen online-Versender A**zon mal die Bewertungen durchliest wäre das vllt. echt was für Dich.


Warum nicht gleich Salzsäure + UVC + Ozon


----------



## Laro (10. Mai 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Hallo Laro, kannst du deine Temperatur - Messmethode evtl. in einem separaten Trend vorstellen?



Ok. Werde ich noch machen.


----------



## Laro (11. Mai 2016)

erledigt:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/teich-temperatur-Überwachung.46148/


----------



## Deuned (11. Mai 2016)

Laro schrieb:


> So, heute früh sind es derzeit 17,9 Grad Temperatur sinkt derzeit immer weiter ab. Habe noch keine Beschattung gemacht da das Segel noch unterwegs ist. Die Temperaturmessung findet derzeit in 40 cm permanent statt.
> 
> Die Daten kann ich per Handy einsehen und daraus sehe ich das seit gestern Abend um 20 Uhr die Temperatur von 21 auf derzeit 17,9 Grad gefallen ist.



Kannst du kurz mitteilen womit/wie du die Temperatur musst?


----------



## jule (11. Mai 2016)

Laro schrieb:


> erledigt:
> 
> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/teich-temperatur-Überwachung.46148/



in dem Beitrag genau über Deinem ist der Link zu diesem Thema gesetzt


----------



## Laro (11. Mai 2016)

Laro schrieb:


> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/teich-temperatur-Überwachung.46148/



Damit


----------

